# Hot date



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Any fine lady's fancy a dashing young man ,great talker,good listener and not bad looking his name is MAGIK . If u r interested please reply. P.S hope u don't mind me doing this for u ? u need a good woman .


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Kirsty E said:


> Any fine lady's fancy a dashing young man ,great talker,good listener and not bad looking his name is MAGIK . If u r interested please reply. P.S hope u don't mind ms doing this for u ? u need a good woman .


haha...I'm game for a laugh!!! go for it ladies!


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Iam glad your alright with it didn't want you to take it the wrong way


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I sense some false advertising here


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

you forgot big head.lol

sorry magik. only joking.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

.....Haha!


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> I sense some false advertising here


can i ask what u mean by this


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

you got one thing right he does need a good woman


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I am I big joke to you all.... would any of you ever consider coming on a date with me?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I am I big joke to you all.... would any of you ever consider coming on a date with me?


could your head get through the door???.lol


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> I am I big joke to you all.... would any of you ever consider coming on a date with me?


Just kidding magik... havnt insulted you for aaages  Id consider it if i wasnt married


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> could your head get through the door???.lol


I'm not a big head!!!!!



Lisa M said:


> Just kidding magik... havnt insulted you for aaages  Id consider it if i wasnt married


Would you consider it even tho you are married if I promised to be discreat?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

i am married to magik but if i was single and you were older???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> i am married to magik but if i was single and you were older???


alot of older women like the younger man!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'm not a big head!!!!!
> 
> Would you consider it even tho you are married if I promised to be discreat?


sorry hun only joking your not a big head ya lovley


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Would you consider it even tho you are married if I promised to be discreat?[/QUOTE]

LOL ...........


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> alot of older women like the younger man!!!


how old are you?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> alot of older women like the younger man!!!


too right


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

Magik said:


> I am I big joke to you all.... would any of you ever consider coming on a date with me?


I don't think your a joke . If i was single i would


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> LOL ...........


you didn't answer the question??



lisa dyer said:


> how old are you?


Just 28



sam&meg said:


> too right


Why thakyou......



Kirsty E said:


> I don't think your a joke . If i was single i would


Now am I am getting a big head!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> you didn't answer the question??
> 
> Just 28
> 
> ...


 now can i start the big head jokes then? you aint younge then your the same age as me.lol maybe you just look younge


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> you didn't answer the question??


Ummm... I'll think about it.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

well if you can't blow our own triumpet who can!!!!!!!!!!
(sorry spelling not my strong point)


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> now can i start the big head jokes then? you aint younge then your the same age as me.lol maybe you just look younge


I am young!!!!



Lisa M said:


> Ummm... I'll think about it.


Pm me for safety - dont know who's watching!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> well if you can't blow our own triumpet who can!!!!!!!!!!
> (sorry spelling not my strong point)


Feel free to blow my trumpet anytime


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I am I big joke to you all.... would any of you ever consider coming on a date with me?


Bless you i new you were the sensitive type! x


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> Feel free to blow my trumpet anytime


time & place???


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> Pm me for safety - dont know who's watching!!!


Lol. Bless your cotton socks.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Feel free to blow my trumpet anytime


If some one took you up on ur offer to date, u would prob run a mile or 2. lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Bless you i new you were the sensitive type! x


I am a very sensitive man..... I cried watching titanic and everything!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I am a very sensitive man..... I cried watching titanic and everything!!!!!


Ah bless, wot about love story, or was that before your time lol;


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Ah bless, wot about love story, or was that before your time lol;


I dont know that one.... I'm only a young boy... an Innocent young boy at that....


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> time & place???


Back of pond street bus station?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

L M A O. ..


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> If some one took you up on ur offer to date, u would prob run a mile or 2. lol


i bet he would.lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> Back of pond street bus station?


ok but don't tell everone


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I dont know that one.... I'm only a young boy... an Innocent young boy at that....


magik i have read some of your other threads . you aint innocent


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lol have you seen his pics, TIT!!!! hahaha


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

If one of you lot want to meet me for a drink I'll take the challenge... I wont run a mile!!! I'm not the shy type... come on call my bluff!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol have you seen his pics, TIT!!!! hahaha


hahaha...........I can explain that.....

those pics are horrible... I dont photograph well!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> If one of you lot want to meet me for a drink I'll take the challenge... I wont run a mile!!! I'm not the shy type... come on call my bluff!!!


i'll call ya bluff


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

what make you think its a drink we want lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

well girls what an offer


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

what is it you want then????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well thats 4 us to know and u 2 find out, lol 
dont mess with the cambs girls hehehe


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> well thats 4 us to know and u 2 find out, lol
> dont mess with the cambs girls hehehe


heee heeee


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

ok I'll take a drive down there shall i?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> i'll call ya bluff


i'll met Magik has i live nearest & take notes & fill you all in afterwards


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> ok I'll take a drive down there shall i?


come on then.lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

is it mothering or smothering, lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> i'll met Magik has i live nearest & take notes & fill you all in afterwards


Haha... meet you at meadowhall 



lisa dyer said:


> come on then.lol.


On way!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he has been scared away hee hee


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> he has been scared away hee hee


I'm right here.... I dont scare easily!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> Haha... meet you at meadowhall
> 
> On way!!!


ya wouldnt find it


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ok what time


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'm right here.... I dont scare easily!!!


hi


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lol bless him he is still a baby, got a lot to learn,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

how long would it take you?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol bless him he is still a baby, got a lot to learn,


Like what??????


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol bless him he is still a baby, got a lot to learn,


we'll have to teach him


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> Like what??????


there is a few things us cambs girls could teach ya. heee hee


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> we'll have to teach him


I'd be top of the class!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'd be top of the class!!!!


pass with flying colours?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

so much 4 innocense lol maybe u can teach us a thing or 2,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> so much 4 innocense lol maybe u can teach us a thing or 2,


without a doubt!!!!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'd be top of the class!!!!


i bet you would be teachers pet


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

why are you pouting on your pic?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> i bet you would be teachers pet


ha ha yeah i bet he would.lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> i bet you would be teachers pet


haha.... I was goin to say that!!!



lisa dyer said:


> why are you pouting on your pic?


because I'm like a girl!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> without a doubt!!!!!!


really.lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i like that pic of him, just like shane ward lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> haha.... I was goin to say that!!!
> 
> because I'm like a girl!


you said it.lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh i like that pic of him, just like shane ward lol


oh i dont like shane ward i like my blokes a bit like vin diesel


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh i like that pic of him, just like shane ward lol


a little bit


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ye he gd as well,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh i like that pic of him, just like shane ward lol


A group of gays screamed that at me the other night!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

but can he sing like him?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> A group of gays screamed that at me the other night!!!


and what did you do?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> A group of gays screamed that at me the other night!!!


hahahahahahahahaha just ur luck ah!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> but can he sing like him?


dunno magik can you sing? or look like vin d iesel in a bath towel?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hey rottie im getting there 148 post's now.lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ohh i can just picture that in my mind, mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> hey rottie im getting there 148 post's now.lol


im still a long way off,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> ohh i can just picture that in my mind, mmmmmmmmmmm


vin diesel or magik singing? i know which i'd prefere


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> but can he sing like him?


No I'm not a singer



lisa dyer said:


> and what did you do?


I smiled... cant be nasty to people. I get chatted up by gays every week and I cant be offensive as they pay my mortgage.



lisa dyer said:


> dunno magik can you sing? or look like vin d iesel in a bath towel?


I cant try the bath towel!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> No I'm not a singer
> 
> I smiled... cant be nasty to people. I get chatted up by gays every week and I cant be offensive as they pay my mortgage.
> 
> I cant try the bath towel!!!!!!


 yeah try the bath towel and let me know how you get on.lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

why cant you try the bath towel!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

oh sorry i miss read , why not?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> why cant you try the bath towel!!!!!!!!


I can try the bath towel...... I mistyped!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> oh sorry i miss read , why not?


it'll be the shy thing


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> it'll be the shy thing


I'm not shy!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I can try the bath towel...... I mistyped!!!


when you do post pics 4 us plz x


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he's shy.lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> when you do post pics 4 us plz x


of course... I'd be happy to...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

yep we need to see pics


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> of course... I'd be happy to...


cant wait


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> of course... I'd be happy to...


tart


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> tart


I'm not a tart....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> tart


i know but were all like that in sheffield


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

check out them shoulders.....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> i know but were all like that in sheffield


that's cool then.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> check out them shoulders.....


they aint bad actually magik as you know i am a shoulders girl


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

no we`v seen spider man, want 2 c u in bath towel,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> that's cool then.


are all you cambridge girls posh??????????


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> no we`v seen spider man, want 2 c u in bath towel,


haha.......... I'll get one done dont worry!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

yep we want a bath towel.lol why were you dressed as spiderman


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> yep we want a bath towel.lol why were you dressed as spiderman


it was a stag doo in London. That outfit was made for an 8 year old hence me having to rip the arms off at the shoulders... looked well tho...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> are all you cambridge girls posh??????????


hmmm dunno dont think so


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> it was a stag doo in London. That outfit was made for an 8 year old hence me having to rip the arms off at the shoulders... looked well tho...


that sounds like a laugh then


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

magik i so want to post in your other thread just because you have said not to.lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I love dressing up!!!!...........


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> magik i so want to post in your other thread just because you have said not to.lol


NO it's all set up for the party....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lol what thread is it we will all join in, hahaha


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> NO it's all set up for the party....


i know but it just keeps looking at me.lol

i love dressing up to.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Party,!!!! we not invited then


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol what thread is it we will all join in, hahaha


it's a party thread it starts at six


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

probably not now hehe. i wont be bak on til later anyway


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

yes you're all invited... starts at 6pm!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

besides Magik wont be able to do the thread @ 6, he is suposed to be on his way to meet u, lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ahh thanks i wont be back on till later thou as i ahve gotta go and do tea in a bit then it is bed time for kiddies btu will be back on after then


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> i know but it just keeps looking at me.lol
> 
> i love dressing up to.


this is me out in sheffield a couple of weks ago... 








Look at the size of those hands!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> besides Magik wont be able to do the thread @ 6, he is suposed to be on his way to meet u, lol


ah to true.lol see i knew he wouldnt. how long does it take to get from sheffield to here anyway?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lol wots wiv the masks all the time, scared some one will know u ?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> ah to true.lol see i knew he wouldnt. how long does it take to get from sheffield to here anyway?


shouldnt take that long bout 45 mins to 1hour?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> this is me out in sheffield a couple of weks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no bathered about hands just shoulders what have you got on your arms?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol wots wiv the masks all the time, scared some one will know u ?


I like dressing up with mask... Im obsessed with spiderman. I worked on the film spiderman one doing some of the stunts... ever since then I've been obsessed with dressing up as spiderman or wrestlers...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> shouldnt take that long bout 45 mins to 1hour?


not to bad then?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> no bathered about hands just shoulders what have you got on your arms?


fake tattoos... they're called tattoo sleeves.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> I like dressing up with mask... Im obsessed with spiderman. I worked on the film spiderman one doing some of the stunts... ever since then I've been obsessed with dressing up as spiderman or wrestlers...


cool i love dressing up i have been a fairy, cat in the hat, gangster loads


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I like dressing up with mask... Im obsessed with spiderman. I worked on the film spiderman one doing some of the stunts... ever since then I've been obsessed with dressing up as spiderman or wrestlers...


so any other movies u been in?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> so any other movies u been in?


no just spiderman. I have been an extra in lots of stuff and have played big parts on stage but not anymore!!....It's all over!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh y is it all over, wernt u any good! thought we had a star in the makings


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope you dont wear those outfits to bed too... i hope it isnt 'that' kind of obsession 

Do you have spiderman pj's? My nephew does!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh y is it all over, wernt u any good! thought we had a star in the makings


ooohhhh thats funny


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh y is it all over, wernt u any good! thought we had a star in the makings


I have a new career now.. just not what I do anymore. it all ended with a show called the diamond tickle tour... haha..


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> I hope you dont wear those outfits to bed too... i hope it isnt 'that' kind of obsession
> 
> Do you have spiderman pj's? My nephew does!!!!


yeah my son does to.lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> I hope you dont wear those outfits to bed too... i hope it isnt 'that' kind of obsession
> 
> Do you have spiderman pj's? My nephew does!!!!


I sleep naked!



dh.dti said:


> I've just heard a rumour...
> 
> The party is cancelled due to the club being closed...
> 
> lol...


you tell lies that would make the baby jesus cry!!!......


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

dont panic everyone... darren takes his job as doorman very seriously and he will be opening the party thread back up at 6pm sharp... and p*ssing about and you'll be out on your ear too... so lets try and have a good night xx


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

anyway bye for now ive gotta go and make tea and take the dog for a walk and bath kids and put kids to bed so will be back on later when i have done all this. 

magik that gives you time for photo in a towel.lol

bye


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> anyway bye for now ive gotta go and make tea and take the dog for a walk and bath kids and put kids to bed so will be back on later when i have done all this.
> 
> magik that gives you time for photo in a towel.lol
> 
> bye


see you at six... dont be late!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> dont panic everyone... darren takes his job as doorman very seriously and he will be opening the party thread back up at 6pm sharp... and p*ssing about and you'll be out on your ear too... so lets try and have a good night xx


cant wait whats the dress code???


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> dont panic everyone... darren takes his job as doorman very seriously and he will be opening the party thread back up at 6pm sharp... and p*ssing about and you'll be out on your ear too... so lets try and have a good night xx


Where the hell is my invite?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> see you at six... dont be late!!!


i will try. bye xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

c u later, x


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

is everyone leaving me?????


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

......................yes !


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

no im still here, ur worse nightmare lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> no im still here, ur worse nightmare lol


you're a dream come true I'm sure........................


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

how long will it take u 2 get ready 4 the party, r u wearing spiderman again!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> how long will it take u 2 get ready 4 the party, r u wearing spiderman again!


no , t-shirt and jeans tonight...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> you're a dream come true I'm sure........................


ahhh bless u, lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

how about Just the towel instead lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> how about Just the towel instead lol


you ladies might get a bit too excited!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

we love a bit of excitement in our lives!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> is everyone leaving me?????


well the last time i arrange to met you


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> well the last time i arrange to met you


I was at the satues at market street... where the hell was you!?!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah he was in his spiderman outfit!!! hahaha did u miss him,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> I was at the satues at market street... where the hell was you!?!


you said starbucks upstairs across from Next!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> you said starbucks upstairs across from Next!!!!!!!!!!


looks like we've had crossed wires

so then ladies... how old are you all?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought he said meadowhall!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> i thought he said meadowhall!!


that's in Meadowhall


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> yeah he was in his spiderman outfit!!! hahaha did u miss him,


he'll been chating to some other woman oh well i'm off to face book


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> he'll been chating to some other woman oh well i'm off to face book


hahaha.... i'm off to facebook!!!....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> looks like we've had crossed wires
> 
> so then ladies... how old are you all?


im as old my toung and older than my teeth!! x


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> hahaha.... i'm off to facebook!!!....


thats ok might see around


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> im as old my toung and older than my teeth!! x


im as old as the man im feeling at the time


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

besides dont want 2 scare u off now do we,
and it is rude 2 ask a ladies age! lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ok then bye every one!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> ok then bye every one!


byeeeeeeeeeeee might see you at the party


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

hang on where you goin????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well thought u left me all alone,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Magik said:


> hang on where you goin????


BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

no I was just on the phone......I'm back now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

can u tell me wot the reputation points r???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> can u tell me wot the reputation points r???


people can give you good rep or bad rep for a post you make...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

seems i have a reputation point (13) ??


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> seems i have a reputation point (13) ??


that's good for a new starter... I have 64.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh thats gd then, nearly caught up wiv u. i have been a member since nov when this started, but didnt get time on here till now,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh thats gd then, nearly caught up wiv u. i have been a member since nov when this started, but didnt get time on here till now,


I have been a member since the start also but I have been ban inbetween,... I also left and had my account deleted before rejoining... I'm the most contraversial member on here!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well u have 2 say wot u feel, if people dont like it well tuff, innit! lol
and i have read some of ur posts, wot u c is wot u get thats my moto.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> well u have 2 say wot u feel, if people dont like it well tuff, innit! lol
> and i have read some of ur posts, wot u c is wot u get thats my moto.


my motto is never put vinegar on a freshly shaved area!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

im sure that would bloody hurt, lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> my motto is never put vinegar on a freshly shaved area!!!


lol painfull

hows the girlfriend hunt going then


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> im sure that would bloody hurt, lol


exactly!!!!! so what you up to tonight...other than my party of course?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Magik has given up 4 now, his time will come,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

carol said:


> lol painfull
> 
> hows the girlfriend hunt going then


still waiting for my imogen


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorting out all my babies, cats and kitts that is, got a few, so have to do a lot of Sh*t shoveling lol,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

im sure u will get ur Imogen soon. x


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> sorting out all my babies, cats and kitts that is, got a few, so have to do a lot of Sh*t shoveling lol,


that reminds me I have some sh*t shoveling to do too.............


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ok i will let u get on with it, hope 2 c u @ the party later x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Bye for now every one. have a great night.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm at work at the mo... not goin are you?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry thought u had some sh*t 2 shovel


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

i wouldnt mind a job like urs, on here most of the day, lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> sorry thought u had some sh*t 2 shovel


no im at work at the mo


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

so u have 10 mins b4 party starts>


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> so u have 10 mins b4 party starts>


yes.... I'm all nervous.... have you decided who you want to get off with?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

not given it any thought!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> not given it any thought!


just see what happens eh?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

nothing 2 b nervous about ur b just fine.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> nothing 2 b nervous about ur b just fine.


here we go....... almost 6pm....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> here we go....... almost 6pm....


dont panic its gona b fine trust me, counting down, good luck!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

it's all happening!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> it's all happening!!!!


Take the bukk by the horns and go 4 it x


----------

